# CERF TEST



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

There is a CERF Clinic in our area in April and I just got Sam's appointment confirmed. Can anyone tell me what to expect? 

They say to arrive early for the drops to dilate the pupil, can this affect dogs the same way as people? I feel disoriented, nauseated and very light sensitive when I get drops in my eyes I hate it. 

Can dogs get that kind of reaction? I don't have sunglasses for Sam.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I bet you could find a pair of dark driving glasses for him that you see on the commercials


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

You will need to have all your paperwork ready to fill out (AKC registration info, microchip or tattoo info). They give you the form there. The several clinics I've used will put drops in the dogs eyes, then have you fill out the info because it takes awhile for their eyes to dialate (15-20 minutes?). When they call you into the dark room, they use a couple of different methods to examine the eyes in depth, but it only takes a couple of minutes at most. 

After the exam, your dogs eyes will remain dialated for several hours. I try to keep mine out of direct sunlight and get them into darker places for a while to sheild them from any discomfort, although I haven't noticed any yet. 

We haven't had any vomiting or nausea - at least, not any that was noticeable.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hmmmmm.... I'm wondering ..... there must be CERF testing done on other breeds too right? It's not just a Havanese thing, is it?  

I'll have to check if there is a place in my area that does the test. I could ask my vet of course.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Shelties and Collies have CERT testing Too plus more my sure.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi is going for his CERF test next week. They didn't tell me to bring any paperwork with me. They asked if it was for breeding purposes, and I said no, so maybe that's why. I want to have Shelby BAER tested, but the only place is an hour away. I guess that's why some breeders choose not to test. If Shelby's breeder would have BAER tested the pups, the nearest clinic was about 3 hours from her. 

By the way, I emailed her a few days ago, because I had a problem with AKC reg papers, and she actually replied to me. She has been very helpful. Maybe she didn't get my other e-mails? She even asked if I could send her photos of Shelby. 
Maybe she reads this site


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, many breeds utilize the CERF exam. Here is a link to the CERF web site.

Here is a link to upcoming CERF clinics.

And here is a link to the CERF database, where you can verify the testing of a dog that a person says has been done. You need the dog's registered name, CERF number or AKC registration number.

In the database link, there is a list of all the breeds that are in their system, including some mixed breeds. I removed the mixed breeds, to avoid some confusion, but here is the list of dogs in the database:
AMERICAN BULLDOG
AKBASH DOG
AMERICAN BANDOGGE MASTIFF
ALASKAN NOBLE COMPANION DOG
AUSTRALIAN CATTLE DOG
ARGENTINE DOGO
AMERICAN ESKIMO
AMERICAN ENGLISH COONHOUND
AMERICAN FOXHOUND
AFFENPINSCHER
AFGHAN HOUND
AMERICAN HAIRLESS TERRIER
AKITA
ALASKAN KLEE KAI
AUSTRALIAN KOOLIE
AMERICAN LAMALESE
ALASKAN MALAMUTE
ANATOLIAN SHEPHERD DOG
AMERICAN PIT BULL TERRIER
APPENZELLER
AUSTRALIAN SHEPHERD
AUSTRALIAN STUMPY TAIL CATTLE DOG
AIREDALE TERRIER
AUSTRALIAN TERRIER
AMERICAN WATER SPANIEL
AZAWAKH
BARBET
Bouvier Bernois
BEARDED COLLIE
BICHON FRISE
BORDER COLLIE
BRAQUE DU BOURBONNAIS
BEDLINGTON TERRIER
BEAUCERON
BEAGLE
BERGAMASCO
BOUVIER DES FLANDRES
Berger Australian
BRUSSELS GRIFFON
PETITE BASSET GRIFFON VENDEEN
BASSET HOUND
BRACCO ITALIANO
BASENJI
BLOODHOUND
BELGIAN LAEKENOIS
BULL TERRIER (WHITE, COLORED)
BELGIAN MALINOIS
BERNESE MOUNTAIN DOG
BULLMASTIFF
BOLOGNESE
BORDER TERRIER
BRIARD
BLACK RUSSIAN TERRIER
BRITTANY
BELGIAN SHEEPDOG
BELGIAN TERVUREN
BLUETICK COONHOUND
MINIATURE BULL TERRIER
BOSTON TERRIER
BOXER
BOYKIN SPANIEL
BORZOI
CANAAN DOG
CENTRAL ASIAN SHEPHERD DOG
CATAHOULA LEOPARD DOG
CHESAPEAKE BAY RETRIEVER
CHOW CHOW
CHINESE CRESTED
CANE CORSO
CIRNECO DELL ETNA
CANADIAN ESKIMO DOG
CHINESE FOO DOG
CHIHUAHUA
CHINOOK
CESKY TERRIER
CAVALIER KING CHARLES SPANIEL
CLUMBER SPANIEL
CAUCASIAN MTN DOG
COLLIE (ROUGH OR SMOOTH)
COTON DE TULEAR
CURLY-COATED RETRIEVER
COCKER SPANIEL (AMERICAN)
CAIRN TERRIER
CZECHOSLOVAKIAN WOLFDOG
DOGUE DE BORDEAUX
DANDIE DINMONT
DACHSHUND (LONGHAIR)
DACHSHUND, MINIATURE (LONGHAIR)
DACHSHUND (SMOOTH)
DACHSHUND (WIRE)
DALMATIAN
DACHSHUND, MINIATURE (SMOOTH)
DACHSHUND, MINIATURE (WIRE)
DOBERMAN PINSCHER
DUTCH SHEPHERD
DUETSCHER WACHTEHUND
ENTLEBUCHER
ENGLISH BULLDOG
ENGLISH COCKER SPANIEL
ENGLISH FOXHOUND
ENGLISH SHEPHERD
ESTRELA MOUNTAIN DOG
ENGLISH SPRINGER SPANIEL
ENGLISH SETTER
ENGLISH TOY SPANIEL
EURASIER
FILA BRASILEIRO
FRENCH BULLDOG
FINNISH LAPPHUND
FRENCH POINTER (BRAQUE FRANCAIS)
FLAT-COATED RETRIEVER
FIELD SPANIEL
FINNISH SPITZ
SMOOTH FOX TERRIER
FOX TERRIER, TOY
WIREHAIRED FOX TERRIER
GRAND BASSET GRIFFON VENDEEN
GREAT DANE
GREYHOUND
GLEN OF IMAAL TERRIER
Ganaraskan (PROVISIONAL)
GREAT PYRENEES
GOLDEN RETRIEVER
GREENLAND DOG
GERMAN PINSCHER
GERMAN SPITZ
GIANT SCHNAUZER
GORDON SETTER
GERMAN SHEPHERD
GERMAN SHORTHAIRED POINTER
GERMAN WIREHAIRED POINTER
HARRIER
HAVANESE
HOVAWART
ITALIAN GREYHOUND
IBIZAN HOUND
IRISH SETTER
IRISH RED AND WHITE SETTER
IRISH TERRIER
ICELANDIC SHEEPDOG
IRISH WOLFHOUND
IRISH WATER SPANIEL
JACK RUSSELL TERRIER
JAPANESE CHIN (JAP SPANIEL)
KARELIAN BEAR DOG
KEESHOND
KAI KEN
KISHU KEN
KOOIKERHONDJE
KYI-LEO
KOMONDOR
AUSTRALIAN KELPIE
KROMFOHRLANDER
KING SHEPHERD
KERRY BLUE TERRIER
KUVASZ
LHASA APSO
LEONBERGER
LAKELAND TERRIER
LARGE MUNSTERLANDER
LANCASHIRE HEELER
LOWCHEN
LAGOTTO ROMAGNOLO
LABRADOR RETRIEVER
MINIATURE AUSTRALIAN SHEPHERD
MUDI
MASTIFF (ENGLISH)
MI-KI
MALTESE
MINIATURE PINSCHER
MINIATURE SCHNAUZER
MANCHESTER TERRIER, STANDARD
MANCHESTER TERRIER, TOY
NORWEGIAN BUHUND
NORWEGIAN ELKHOUND
NEWFOUNDLAND
NORFOLK TERRIER
NORWEGIAN LUNDEHUND
NEOPOLITAN MASTIFF
NORBOTTENSPETS
NOVA SCOTIA DUCK TOLLING RETRIEVER
NORWICH TERRIER
OTTER HOUND
PAPILLON
PERRO DE PRESA CANARIO
PATTERDALE TERRIER
PUG
PHAROAH HOUND
PERUVIAN INCEA ORCHID
PEKINGESE
PUMI
POMERANIAN
POLISH LOWLAND SHEEPDOG (POLSKI OWCZAREK NIZINNY)
POODLE, MINIATURE
POODLE, STANDARD
POODLE, TOY
PORTUGUESE POINTER
PORTUGUESE PODENGO
PUDELPOINTER
PARSON RUSSELL TERRIER
PYRENEAN SHEPHERD
POINTER
PULI
PORTUGUESE WATER DOG
REDBONE HOUND
RAFEIRO DO ALENTJO
RUSSIAN EUROPEAN LAIKA
ROTTWEILER
RHODESIAN RIDGEBACK
RUSSIAN TSVETNAYA BOLONKA
RAT TERRIER
RUSSELL TERRIER
SOUTH AFRICAN BOERBOEL
SAMOYED
ST BERNARD
STAFFORDSHIRE BULL TERRIER (ENG)
SCHAPENDOES
STANDARD SCHNAUZER
SCOTTISH DEERHOUND
OLD ENGLISH SHEEPDOG
SWEDISH DREVER
SEALYHAM TERRIER
SLOUGHI
SHIBA INU
SHIKOKU
SIBERIAN HUSKY
SHILOH SHEPHERD
SHIH TZU
SCHIPPERKE
SILKY TERRIER
SKYE TERRIER
SALUKI
GREATER SWISS MOUNTAIN DOG
SMALL MUNSTERLANDER
CHINESE SHAR PEI
SPINONE ITALIANO
SHETLAND SHEEPDOG (SHELTIE)
STAFFORDSHIRE TERRIER (AMERICAN)
STABYHOUN
SCOTTISH TERRIER
SUSSEX SPANIEL
SPANISH WATER DOG
Silken Windhound (PROVISIONAL)
SWEDISH VALLHUND
SOFT COATED WHEATEN TERRIER
Toy Australian Shepherd (PROVISIONAL)
TOSA
TREEING TENNESSEE BRINDLE COONHOUND
TELOMIAN
TIBETAN MASTIFF
THAI RIDGEBACK
TEDDY ROOSEVELT TERRIER
TATRA MOUNTAIN SHEPHERD
TIBETAN SPANIEL
TIBETAN TERRIER
TREEING WALKER
VIZSLA
WELSH CORGI, CARDIGAN
WELSH CORGI, PEMBROKE
WEIMARANER
WIREHAIRED POINTING GRIFFON
WEST HIGHLAND WHITE TERRIER
WHIPPET
WELSH SPRINGER SPANIEL
WELSH TERRIER
WIREHAIRED VIZSLA
XOLOITZCUINTLE
YORKSHIRE TERRIER

There are many in this list that I've never heard mentioned.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We do CERF after a year old. It has to be done by a Vet Opthamologist. Patellas after a year and hips at two years.

All our pups are BAER tested. The Vet that does our testing is an hour and 45 minutes away. The pups need to ride in a car some anyway. I know breeders who drive over three hours to Va. Tech to get their puppies BAER tested. There was a problem with deafness in the breed a long time ago so the carriers are still there somewhere and those definately don't need to be bred.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

HAHA
There are a lot of people who read things on here as guests. And good if some are getting wake up calls. HAHA

Both of my guys went throuh CERF with NO Problem. I didnt put them out in the sun, but they didnt squint or act like they were bothered at all. Stogie did leave the Dr. a nice stinky present on the floor. 

And I agree, I think all breeders should BAER test. Its just being lazy not doing it.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I think BAER testing is very important, but no one in my province offers this test that I can find. We have to go to the Vet College in PEI for testing. That is about 6 hours (one way, round trip would be 12 hours drive time) from me. I hope by the time I am fortunate enough to have a litter of puppies testing will be closer.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

We used to have two regular BAER clinics in the area, one in February and one in late May, but the February one doesn't exist anymore. I have been trying to get connections to get BAER testing done via other methods, but I have a lot more CERF connections than BAER. And, I'm in a huge metropolitan area! I was recently told of a veterinarian who does it in Walnut Creek (less than an hour away) but when I called, his number is disconnected. 

_Fortunately, my next litter should fall right into the perfect timeline for BAER testing at that May clinic._


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Dalmation people know where all the BAER testers are. There has always been a big problem with deafness in that breed.

Twinkle, our foundation bitch, was sired by a uni. No one knew until after we had 3 generations on the ground. Of course we panicked and went back and did all the testing but fortunately no offspring for 5 generations has had any hearing problems. We were lucky. Sometimes Mendel works and it looks like we were the 1 out of 4 who got lucky but I wouldn't want to rely on luck any more. Back then the only problem anyone worried about was Juvenile Cataracts. The HCA had that under much better control until the millers started breeding anything they could get.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ah, good thinking, Tom! That's how I found the best hip vet for the OFA hips test. I went to the Golden Retriever people at the local shows. Fortunately, even though there are only two in California, one is less than three hours away from me, so I go to him.

My conformation trainer & wife are Dal folks, so I'll talk to them. Thank you for thinking of that.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Luckily the vet opthamologist that does the CERF is only a half hr away. I asked my vet about them, and he gave me a thumbs up. The cost is $100. There was a CERF clinic around Xmas time, but that was 1-1/2 hrs away. By the time I paid for gas and bridge tolls, I wasn't saving any money. Once I get that done, I will see about the rest of the testing for Kodi. Not sure if they do all the orthopedic stuff, or if I have to go somewhere else.

Once that is done, I will be taking Shelby for the BAER testing. Is 5 months too old or can it be done at any time? Sometimes I think it is just puppy ignoring me, because she hears other noises that I don't hear. But I think I would feel better to have the test done. Does anyone know the going rate?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Kimberly, I did a search and found these Baer sites in CA. Some are clsoe to you! http://jackrussellrescue.com/rescue/baer.php


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Christy, that list is really old. The vet listed in Walnut Creek is now up in Washington state. The problem with the internet is that if people don't update their sites, they keep us on a wild goose chase. Dr. Ericson (the one now in WA) said that Colette is the only one in NorCal who does BAER, to his knowledge, and everyone is using her, plus I think she works at UC Davis full-time. She's the one who does the late May BAER clinic. I'm planning to use her for this coming litter.

Thanks for trying though! It's appreciated. If we pool our resources, we may find more info to help each other.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Christy, that list is really old.


Well poo. I tried.  Talk to the Dalmation people then. I have to agree, that would be a great place to start!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Well, you're only a day behind me. I was contacting people on that list yesterday. Dr. Ericson just emailed me last night. 

I'll see two Dal people on Wednesday, so I'll just ask them. It beats fighting the tide.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Would anyone happen to know where Canadians can go for CERF and/or BAER testing? Debbie.... do you know of others, besides the one in PEI?

I suppose I'll just go do a search on the net.... maybe even check with CKC.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi Marj: There is a list of clinics on the www.canuckdogs.com site. I checked out Quebec but I don't read much French.  There are clinic listed I think.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thank you for that link, Debbie! I checked, but there is no mention of clinics.  I'll keep looking around.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Here is a link to some BAER clinics in the U.S. and in Canada as well as Europe .... and I found a place in QC after all. Should have known. The largest vet university is there and it's not that far - less than an hour's drive from here.

http://www.dogo.org/Education/baer_testing_sites.htm


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Took Kodi for his CERF test today and the vet said he is A-OK. Said yes, it is ver important to have them checked every year. Told him see you next year, but with 2 Havs.


----------

